

Mouse options for accessibility - tracker1

My grandmother is getting to a point where using a computer is becoming very difficult.  Her hand tends to shake, and using a mouse or trackpad in particular doesn&#x27;t seem to work very well.  She currently has Ubuntu on her desktop, and a chromebook as well.<p>Does anyone have any input suggestions for mouse replacements?  It&#x27;s funny, but I think an old-school arcade style joystick moving the mouse slowly with a few buttons would do the trick, but am having trouble finding an out of the box solution for this.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  I know it should be possible to use a custom input controller for an actual arcade style joystick (8-way).  However, an existing solution would be preferred.
======
PointerReaper
The most frugal approach might be to consider a trackball, followed by a full
computer drawing table (e.g., [http://goo.gl/qlHnlz](http://goo.gl/qlHnlz) or
equivalent). Depends on the nature of her tremor or shake. Alternatively, get
her a gaming mouse and turn the dpi sensitivity all the way up such that any
movement is translated into minute screen movements.

There are dedicated hardware vendors, found on rehab sites such as
[http://www.rehabmart.com/product/adapted-wireless-
computer-m...](http://www.rehabmart.com/product/adapted-wireless-computer-
mouse-interface-40391.html) that you might consider browsing. I had a link to
a product that seems to have gone out of business - it was an adapter that
autoaveraged input coordinates to tone down tremors.

Finally, keeping all the keyboard shortcuts handy -
[http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/45](http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/45)
or
[https://support.google.com/chromebook/answer/183101?hl=en](https://support.google.com/chromebook/answer/183101?hl=en)
might help her.

Best of luck!

